# Compacting Dirt



## Beck (Sep 4, 2008)

What is the best way to compact down a bunch of dirt? Should I get it wet? Drive over it?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 4, 2008)

Depends on how much dirt.  Motor-powered ram or vibratory compactors work well for medium sized areas, for big areas you'll need a ride-roller.  The most important step is to do it in many small layers - no compaction technique works on more than a couple inches at a time.

--Bushytails


----------

